# Greene Co. 668 acre hunting club looking for members



## Maduro on Point (Jun 1, 2016)

We have 668 acres in Greene Co. DUES ARE $850... Property is near woodville. Currently have 5 members looking to add 2 more members. We have a mixture of pine and hardwoods. Creek borders the complete southern end of our property. Community stands, box stands, hot water shower and storage shed on property.  If you are interested please feel free to contact me (DBGeric@comcast.net) or our club president Billy Kanupp at (billykanupp@yahoo.com )We are looking to have members placed before the end of June. 
Thanks


----------



## gizmodawg (Jun 1, 2016)

*Lease*

Very interested. PM sent


----------



## markkar83 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Green Co*

Looking for 2: Pm sent


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jun 3, 2016)

Sent reply


----------



## 2-shot (Jun 4, 2016)

I've sent an email to both names mentioned above with my phone number and haven't heard back.  I'm mainly interested in paying a membership for a good camp spot and most likely wouldn't hunt it.  I'm in a club in Penfield that has an aweful campsite


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jun 5, 2016)

Contact Billy Kanupp @  the following number...828-817-6568


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jun 5, 2016)

Check your voicemail...


----------



## 2-shot (Jun 5, 2016)

I talked with Billy about the club, sounds like a good place and is close to my other club but I'm hoping to find a spot with power.  If he doesn't fill the spots and if i dont find a camp with power this summer I may get with him and check it out anyway because the hunting should be really good.


----------



## RDNKTNKER (Jun 12, 2016)

Very interested. Will call tomorrow. Interested in bylaws/rules. Family oriented club?


----------



## tackdriver (Jul 7, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## buckhunter1567 (Jul 29, 2016)

Do you have any more memberships available?


----------



## kowboy72 (Aug 6, 2016)

*question?  need info on lease and property*

question?  need info on lease and property
price ,use,and who can take to hunt


----------

